# Essential Oils and livestock?



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anyone have and educational resource? I know not all EO's are safe for all animals. I am certain though that there has to be some that are as beneficial to them as they are to us, but I'm not having any luck in finding anything beyond treating mastitis.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

lots of uses for essentials for livestock! we mix tea tree oil with dia earth for parasite control on all of the animals except cats. their skin reacts to it, other animals are ok with it. lavender oil for wounds, as long as you dont use it neat and the animal cant ingest a bunch of it. lavender oil inside the chicken coops on the bedding, helps with mites. essentials can help with a variety of poultry respiratory issues, especially the viral stuff that antibiotics wont touch. olive oil(i know this isnt an eo) for bot fly control on large animals and poultry leg mites. just rub their legs down with it..

unfortunately, i cant locate any specific resources. i pick up tips and tricks while looking into natural pet or other animal care. with the exception of internal uses and skin irritations, essentials should be okay to use pretty widely if you are careful about it and use common sense. sounds like you may have knowledge of essential oils and their various uses already; if you can combine that knowledge with general animal care parameters in mind and aren't afraid to experiment a little bit i bet you could find a whole lot of uses!!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

a quick google search led me to a few informative pages for cattle, pets and poultry. heres one:
http://www.worldpoultry.net/Breeder...oils-enhancing-poultry-performance-WP009462W/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just ordered some Lavender essential oil and will be putting a few drops into a spray bottle and spraying it on the underside of my two dogs to help deter ticks/fleas. (I believe one of the posters on my Karakachan thread mentioned it was good for this...my memory is not as good as I'ld like.)


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Shannon! I do have a decent knowledge of EO's and herbs. I'm just a little nervous as there doesn't seem to be much information on animal usage. 

Motdaugrnds Lavender oil is my favorite oil. It has so many uses!! Mix it with witch hazel for pest control. I keep a bottle by the stove for burns, we also use on sunburn neat (straight out of the bottle) it's a good antihistamine, just rub it on the pulse points and inhale deeply. It's also a nice sleep aid, works wonders on my toddler, just rub it on his feet.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I devised a fly repellent for the calves the other day: 30 or so drops of lavender oil along with 10 of camphor, mixed into coconut oil for a carrier. Added to a spray bottle with a little lukewarm water..I like the witch hazel idea but was worried about eye and skin sensitivity on the little guys.shake well and spray on; I didn't use much water so it evaporated rather quickly in the heat here and left the oil mist on their coats. lavender has tons of amazing properties and is generally safe to use on animals, from what I've found.


----------

